
Show HN: Bumper-Sticker Computer Science (1985) Flashcards - nlazaris
https://nlaz.github.io/flashcards-for-developers/#/decks/recDpE8wdfDMjmg1z
======
yardshop
I remember most of these from reading Programming Pearls years ago so a lot of
them came back from that, but a big hint to completing these is that the
correct answer in this multiple-choice setup is usually the only one that is
grammatically correct for the sentence. It would be more of a test for the
unfamiliar readers if more of the "wrong" answers read like they could be
correct.

Otherwise, fun to see these again! My favorite that was not included here
(from memory): It's easier to make a 4" mirror then a 6" mirror, than it is to
make a 6" mirror.

~~~
nlazaris
Hey yardshop, that's helpful to hear. We are playing around with different
card types for our site. We are trying to balance difficulty and convenience.

Glad to hear you enjoyed them. Sorry about missing your favorite one. We just
added :)

------
rememberlenny
This is pretty neat. Super simple, but potentially expandable. I could see
this being really useful before a interview.

~~~
nlazaris
Thanks rememberlenny!

------
nlazaris
Hey HN, I made this tool to help myself and other programmers improve their
skills. This a flashcard deck from a favorite source of mine, Jon Benteley's
Bumper Sticker Computer Science. Would love to know if you enjoy the
flashcards. Thanks in advance!

